# funding advice needed



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

hi i was just wondering if anybody has any advice for me.  We live in gwent and entitled to 2 iui and 1 ivf, we started iui in august and it was switched to ivf because i responded really well to the drugs but when they did the egg collection my eggs were strange so they have now advised that we dont bother with iui and do icsi instead but now we have to pay.  Does anyone know who we would have to speek to to try and get help with the cost of the drugs beens we are not using our 2 goes of iui 

Thanks ceri x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ceri,

Like yourself my first fertility treatment was ICSI and therefore gave up my entitlement to IUI treatment due to the need for ICSI.  I feel that there should be some help towards future drugs instead of the drugs for the IUI's but apparantly it doesn't work that way.  

You could go along and speak to your GP to see if they will help with drug funding, a few ladies here have had help from theirs.  I didn't, but you never know you may have a sympathetic GP.

Good luck  x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Ceri

There would be no harm in asking your GP some people have had funding. Like Andi i didnt get any help. I have spoken to my am and they are speaking to Edwina HArt and the welsh assembly as there are so many differences within Wales.  If you dont try you wont know, and who knows they may fund your drugs which would be a huge help for you.

Good luck with the treatment. I was fortunate to have IUI before i had IVF, but i have still been told i can have IUI but perhaps that's because my DH sperm and my eggs were ok.

Hope you get some answers
Jule


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

mrs skinny ...girls are right no harm asking your gp ...i live in newport gwent and my gp was willing to fund my drugs for next fresh go so you never know


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

I actually work in my health centre so I asked the practice manager today (via ******** because i have the week off work) and  I am now waithing for her to get back to me, but working in the health centre i also know how much pressure the Dr are put on in order to cut spending, but like you say if i don't ask i don't get. I will let you know how i get on, maybe i will lock the prescribing adviser in the cupboard next time she visits until she says yes. 

Good luck to everyone and happy new year xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mrs skinny ive been quite lucky and had 2 cycles of drugs funded by a very good gp, some are better than others of course and many won't

as you work there i really hope they are good to you as this is expensive enough as it is and every little helps


----------

